# Java Applet neu laden



## Guest (22. Nov 2006)

Hihi....

Ich hab zwar schon einen Eintrag zu diesem Thema gefunden, welches aber mein Problem
nicht ganz gelöst hat.
Es geht darum, das ich ein Java Applet habe. Dies wird auch angezeigt, doch wenn ich nun
etwas verändere und neu Kompiliere erscheinen die Änderungen nicht im Browser....

es bleibt immer das da, was ich als erstes Kompiliert habe.

Wenn ich jetzt den Internet Explorer benutze und den Cache lösche, funzt dies.
Das Problem ist nur das dies auf dauer ziemlich nervig währe.

Aus diesem Grund wollte ich den Cache komplett löschen. Das Problem ist nur, das die Sicherheitsrichtlinien,
die an diesem Rechner greifen, es mir Verbieten das Cachen von Seiten zu verhindern.

Deshalb wollte ich den Mozilla nehmen...
dort habe ich keinen Button gefunden, mit dem ich das cachen verhindern kann.
das einzige was ich machen kann, ist den cachespeicher auf 0 zu setzen....

Jetzt habe ich beim Mozilla also den Cachespeicher auf 0 gesetzt und den kompletten Cache gelöscht.
Aber die Seite mit dem Java Applet wird immer noch nicht aktuallisiert.

Weiß irgendwer, wie ich beim Mozilla einstellen kann, das die Seite mit dem Java Applet komplett neu geladen wird???


----------



## The_S (22. Nov 2006)

Warum verwendest du zum Testen nicht den AppletViewer?


----------



## anti43 (22. Nov 2006)

ich glaube man muss beim reload strg irgendwas drücken, dann wird das applet komplett neu geladen.. aber was genau hab ich vergessen..


----------



## Wildcard (22. Nov 2006)

In der Java Konsole (oder direkt im entsprechenden Verzeichnis) den ClassLoader Cache löschen


----------

